# vinyl siding over metal siding



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be fine.

Begs the question as to why you would want to when tear off is pretty easy and will give you the ability to improve the sheathing air tightness and flashing details around windows.

Rigid foam is also a great upgrade when it comes to siding your home.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

When you say "metal"?
Do you mean steel - aluminum...?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

If it's aluminum, I'd pull it off. That stuff can be recycled for quite a bit of money. Steel, not so much. But I'd pull that off too.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I go over it.
How would you even trim around the windows and doors and not have it leak around the old metal J moulding.
You want the trim to stick out past the siding, all the windows and doors would have to be built out if you left the old on.


----------

